# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD 215 - new model supported by RCD PRO

## mohamed73

*RCD 215 - new model supported by RCD PRO*  *Martech RCD AMS with RCD PRO activation allows to decode latest Alpine unit for VW cars*  *- VW, RCD 215 EU, MFVW204A, 1S0 035 156 A 4TU, 24c32 by Alpine*  
other units added in this update:  *- DAF, Calais MP48, 7 620 000 033, 95640 by Bosch 
- DAF, MP48, 7 620 000 014, 95640 by Bosch 
- Mercedes- Benz, DC Truck Radio Base Low, 7 620 000 020, 95640 by Bosch 
- Mercedes- Benz, MB Truck Radio Base Low, 7 620 000 009, 95640 by Bosch 
- Scania, Medium Radio, 7 620 000 047, 95640 by Bosch 
- Scania, MP88 Medium, 7 620 000 023, 95640 by Bosch*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

